
Top 10 bad excuses for staying in a bad job - tomh
http://positivesharing.com/2008/04/top-10-bad-excuses-for-staying-in-a-bad-job/
======
bandris
This is so true. Although, for the readers here probably no news. :)

I left DilbertStyleMegaCo. 1,5 year ago, took one year off to study at home,
and now am a very happy employe #4. (or zerobased: #3 :)

The atmosphere here helped me to make the move. Thanks.

